# Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)



## Emiterr123 (3. April 2015)

*Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Hallo zusammen,

suche Bücher, die fesselnd geschrieben sind und sehr gut unterhalten.


----------



## Gysi1901 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Wenn es länger und auf Englisch sein darf:
Rand, Ayn: Atlas Shrugged.
Die deutsche Version lautet 'Der Streik', die Ausgabe ist aber nen Euro teurer.


----------



## aSt3rOiD (3. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Lese gerade Joe Hill "Christmasland"... Sehr mitreißendes Buch, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## saufhorst (3. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Das Lies von Eis und Feuer von George R.R. Martin

Gibt 10 Bände (bzw 5 in der englischen Ausgabe). Einfach herrlich, so viele Plottwists. Gefällt mir besser als die Serie und überleg sogar, ob ich die 5. Stffel von GoT erstmal nicht schaue, da sie wohl das kommende Buch spoilert.


----------



## leaf348 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

So ziemlich alles von Charlie Huston. Am besten mit "Der Prügelknabe" anfangen. Wer auf Tarantino-Filme steht wird Charlie Huston lieben.


----------



## Emiterr123 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Überlege schon lange die Bücher zu lesen, aber das sie in Deutschland 10 (oder mehr?) gesplittet wurden finde ich ´ne Schweinerei. Ist doch nur Geldmache.

Klingt alles sehr gut, habe einige Rezensionen gelesen und glaube diese Bücher werden ich mir mal näher ansehen. 

Wenn ihr weitere Tipps habt, gerne her damit. Danke euch!


----------



## 442 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Sagt dir Neal Cassidy und Beat Generation etwas?
Dann On the Road - Unterwegs von Jack Kerouac.

Ansonsten kann ich die Lied von Eis und Feuer nur empfehlen, die machen wirklich Spaß. Scheiß auf die Geldmache mit den 10 Bänden, dafür sind sie zu gut.


----------



## Emiterr123 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*



442 schrieb:


> Sagt dir Neal Cassidy und Beat Generation etwas?
> Dann On the Road - Unterwegs von Jack Kerouac.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich die Lied von Eis und Feuer nur empfehlen, die machen wirklich Spaß. Scheiß auf die Geldmache mit den 10 Bänden, dafür sind sie zu gut.



Nee sagt mir nichts. 

Die Bücher interessieren mich schon lange.


----------



## leaf348 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Zum Ausgleich kannst du dir ja die Hank-Thompson-Trilogie für 14 € holen, das sind dann drei Bücher in einem


----------



## 442 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Gut, dann ist das eventuell nichts für dich. Ist sehr durcheinander geschrieben, trifft aber voll in meine Kerbe. 

Wenn ein bisschen Indianer gefragt ist: Söhne der großen Bärin mit der anschließenden Reihe Blut des Adlers.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*



Emiterr123 schrieb:


> Überlege schon lange die Bücher zu lesen, aber das sie in Deutschland 10 (oder mehr?) gesplittet wurden finde ich ´ne Schweinerei. Ist doch nur Geldmache.
> 
> Klingt alles sehr gut, habe einige Rezensionen gelesen und glaube diese Bücher werden ich mir mal näher ansehen.
> 
> Wenn ihr weitere Tipps habt, gerne her damit. Danke euch!



Hat vermutlich auch damit zu tun, dass englischer Paperbacks (Taschenbücher) auf sehr viel dünnerem Papier und allgemein weniger hochwertig produziert werden, als das auf dem deutschen Markt klassischerweise der Fall ist. Auch die Druckgröße ist meiner Meinung nach kleiner und der Zeilenabstand geringer. Das würde vermutlich einen ziemlich unhandlichen Klumpen von Roman ergeben. Im Übrigen sind auch mehrere der englischen Romane zweigeteilt.

Was ich empfehlen kann:

T.C. Boyle - Wassermusik


----------



## torkol (6. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Hast du schon die Bücher von Dan Brown, also Illuminati, Sakrileg, Meteor etc. gelesen?Wenn nicht würde ich mal reinschauen


----------



## Noxxphox (6. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

buch?
was das :O


----------



## leaf348 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hat vermutlich auch damit zu tun, dass englischer Paperbacks (Taschenbücher) auf sehr viel dünnerem Papier und allgemein weniger hochwertig produziert werden, als das auf dem deutschen Markt klassischerweise der Fall ist. Auch die Druckgröße ist meiner Meinung nach kleiner und der Zeilenabstand geringer. Das würde vermutlich einen ziemlich unhandlichen Klumpen von Roman ergeben. Im Übrigen sind auch mehrere der englischen Romane zweigeteilt.
> 
> Was ich empfehlen kann:
> 
> T.C. Boyle - Wassermusik



Haha jahrelang nichts von dem Buch gehört/gewusst und jetzt empfiehlt es jemand einen Tag nachdem ich es entdeckt und zu lesen angefangen habe. (Wollte ich nur mal anmerken) Sehr unterhaltsam bis jetzt.


----------



## Emiterr123 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*



torkol schrieb:


> Hast du schon die Bücher von Dan Brown, also Illuminati, Sakrileg, Meteor etc. gelesen?Wenn nicht würde ich mal reinschauen



Sakrileg und Illuminati habe ich gelesen, fand beide nicht so toll. Illuminati finde ich besser, da die Story bei Sakrileg total an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.


----------



## Emiterr123 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*



saufhorst schrieb:


> Das Lies von Eis und Feuer von George R.R. Martin
> 
> Gibt 10 Bände (bzw 5 in der englischen Ausgabe). Einfach herrlich, so viele Plottwists. Gefällt mir besser als die Serie und überleg sogar, ob ich die 5. Stffel von GoT erstmal nicht schaue, da sie wohl das kommende Buch spoilert.



Bin am ersten Buch dran und muss sagen - echt geil!


----------



## maseywald (9. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Als absoluter Lesemuffel kann ich die einzige Buchreihe empfehlen, die ich absolut verschlungen habe, Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## PCGH_Tom (9. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Ich hatte Spass an: 
Bret Easton Ellis: Less than zero und American Psycho
Richard Bachmann: The long walk


----------



## Amon (9. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Das Lied von Eis und Feuer...ja...ich habe leider zuerst Game oft Thrones gesehen bevor ich wusste dass es dazu Bücher gibt. Deswegen brauche ich die nicht mehr zu lesen weil ich durch die Serie schon ein Bild im Kopf habe.

Dan Simmons kann ich empfehlen, die Hyperion Gesänge und das Nachfolge Buch dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt.


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Codename Tesseract oder Blackout.

Song of Ice and Fire würde ich definitiv auf Englisch lesen. Blanvalet hat die ersten 2 Bücher in 5 Bücher aufgespalten, die natürlich auch extra kosten. Und die Übersetzung ist für mich grauenhaft, einfach eingedeutscht oder irgendwie. Jon Snow --> Jon Schnee, Riverrun zu Schnellwasser oder Casterly Rock zu Casterlystein.  
Dafür noch mehr zahlen?


----------



## jamie (9. April 2015)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Ich bin ein großer Fan von Walter Moers. Also Die 13½ Leben des Käpt’n Blaubär, Rumo, Wilde Reise durch die Nacht und so weiter. Am Besten fand ich Die Stadt der Träumenden Bücher.
Alles fantastische, fesselnde Bücher.


----------



## Dyos83 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Ich hatte viel Spaß mit Es von Stephen King. Schöne Kombination aus Coming of Age, Fantasy und Horror. Ebenso äußerst fesselnd ist Tage der Toten von Don Winslow. Darin geht es um den "War on Drugs"; super spannend. Es gibt noch den direkten Nachfolger "Das Kartell"; fand ich persönlich jetzt aber einen Ticken schwächer.


----------



## LukEth (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Ich hatte viel Spaß mit "Witwe für ein Jahr" und "Garp und wie er die Welt sah"  von John Irving.  " Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag"  auch sehr sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Dyos83 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*



LukEth schrieb:


> Ich hatte viel Spaß mit "Witwe für ein Jahr" und "Garp und wie er die Welt sah"  von John Irving.  " Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag"  auch sehr sehr empfehlenswert



Ebenso zu empfehlen sind Hotel New Hampshire und Owen Meany vom grandiosen John Irving.


----------



## seppel584 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche "gute" Bücher (Romane)*

Auch zu empfehlen ist der Autor Tad Williams. Grade die otherland reihe ist ein echter page-turner.


----------

